# Topics > Data processing, data science, big data >  Data Science Central, online resource for big data practitioners, Issaquah, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Website - datasciencecentral.com

facebook.com/DataScienceCentralCommunity

twitter.com/DataScienceCtrl

linkedin.com/company/data-science-central

Co-founder - Vincent Granville

----------


## Nareshit

Data science, also known as data-driven science, is an interdisciplinary field of scientific methods, processes, algorithms and systems to extract knowledge or insights from data in various forms, either structured or unstructured, similar to datamining.
nareshit.com/course/data-science-online-training

----------


## davideddins

The exclusive demand for the Data Science professionals is being met with the real-time training program of Data Science Online Training.

----------

